# Average distance for 3D shoots



## f1maxis (Feb 24, 2004)

It depends on what class you're shooting in.

In this area, our hunter classes will average low to mid 30's, open classes will average somewhere around 40 yards.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Most open here should average 36yrds*

On a 25 target course that allows a couple over 40 and most shoots between 32 and 37 with and few around 25 to 32yrds.

Occasionally there longer. 

Hunter are usaully average around 33yrds. Fix pin class. Max being 40yrds.

Make courses tough and shooters wont come, thats a fact.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Around here it will depend on the time og year. In spring the yardages will be more but as hunting season approaches the average drops to a more realistic yardage. Spring for open class would average 34-37 with a few around 20 and some out to 45. In fall open classes will drop to under 35 yards.


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

Our pin classes around here is 35 yards max. The targets probably average around 27 yards or so.....


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

The hunter class probably averages 30-35yds with several being near 40yds. The open class probably averages 40yds with several 30-35 and 45-50.


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*men's release class*

Most shoots I have been to in the Midwest this year have averaged 28 to 32 yards. I have shot about every weekend since March and think I have only had 4 or 5 targets that required a 50 yard pin. I have had quite a few that made me wish I had a 10 yard pin though.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I have only been to one this year and the longest one was 65 yards. Alot 45 and longer. I only had a 40 yard pin as my longest so it wasn't to easy. Only lost 1 arrow so I thought of that as a good day


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*3d*

average hunter class is 30-35 yards , open & MBR average is 45 yards


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

here in northern idaho it depends on which shoot your at. some are ibo yardges with the ave. in open at 30 to 35 and other shoots are ave 37 to 43 and the longest are 65 to 75 yards. had to shoot a moose in the open and accross a pond at 73. that was a tough one.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

It seems to depend on the club here. I've shot the comp pegs where the ave was low 30's...i've shot hunter pegs with the same distances. Seen the hunter stakes all between 20 and 30 and the comp pegs mostly between 40-55. All in all I would say hunter pegs 20-35....comp pegs 30-45 as an average.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

40 to 45 for elk or large targets and the rest is more in line with 30 to 35 yards...


----------



## Brown E (Sep 15, 2004)

I go to a lot of shoots and set up a few of ours which we measure. They may seem like long shots but when the average is taken it usually is
Hunter-25 yards Comp-35 yards and Traditional-19 yards. This seems to keep most people happy. Our experience is if you strech them, the novice to intermediate shooter will not have fun and come back. When an arrow is lost, frustration sets in. Once in a while someone will say it was easy so we say move back a stake next time.


----------



## LA Archer (Aug 8, 2003)

In my area in open A I would say the average is 36-38.


----------

